# Sweet, fuzzy, give me a hug...



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Or not....


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

id pass on the hug .....pretty colors but freaky at the same time , im not a snake person lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

That is pretty coo! Creepy but coo!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is beautiful. I love snakes. I would like to have one but you have to have nice warm conditions for them and when my house gets so cold in the winter I fear it would die.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww Dave what a gorgeous ball pthon, I love his markings, he is not very long, how long will he get?? hahah you KNOW I am not a snake person, but nice snake. I don't know much about them just what I have learned from the b/f, lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww I'd totally give him a hug, I love snakes and repiles of all kinds


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, he's a pretty neat snake, if that's your thing...Ball pythons don't get too big, 3' to 4' is about normal for most, they are just kind of round thick little buggers....


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ahh ok, the b/f is behind me goin no Tye, they just get really big around, fat thick little suckers like ya said, I have heard they are a great starter snake


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Ya, they are easy to care for if they have the proper setup. Get porky if ya feed 'em too much, what doesn't though...:roll:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

You are just sick! LMAO (joking of course)

I was expecting to see some cute little puppy but instead I see that...HAHAHAHA


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Pretty snake but you keep him waaaaaay over there!All I have to do is look at a snake and I get the chills


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Pretty snake but you keep him waaaaaay over there!All I have to do is look at a snake and I get the chills


Quick, check under your chair, I think something is moving!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:rofl: 
Great now when I go outside every stick is gonna look like a snake to me.Thanks!:rofl:


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

There is a snake found in NC called the Pine & Prairie woodland snake, they do in fact look like a stick, helps them hide until prey comes by...No tress or grass by your place is there?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Quit scaring me.
Yes there are about 100 acres of trees and grass around me.We've already seen several snakes on the property.Thank goodness none yet have been poisnous (sp).Knock on wood:hammer:


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Ha ha ha, wish we had some snakes by our house. 

Just made up the stick snake thing, but it sounded good...huh?

I hear ya, the venomous ones I could do without also....no thanks


----------

